# Scroll Saw Chatter



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

New to scroll sawing and am having a lot of "chatter" when I am using the saw. Feed rate has no bearing and the hold down arm has to be so tight to stop the chatter you can't push wood under it. Any thoughts???


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BCSBuddy, if you raise up the hold down and hold the wood firmly does it still chattter? What saw are you using? Does it make any difference whether you are cutting with the grain or against it? Thickness of stock and the blade you are using?

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BCSBUDDY said:


> New to scroll sawing and am having a lot of "chatter" when I am using the saw. Feed rate has no bearing and the hold down arm has to be so tight to stop the chatter you can't push wood under it. Any thoughts???


Is your blade installed square to the table in all directions?

New blade?

Scrollwolf should be able to nail this one for you... I'm just grabbing at straws.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Are you sure that the blade is not upside down? Scroll saws cut on the down stroke. Also, you may be using the wrong blade for the type and thickness of wood you are cutting.

scrollwolf


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

Blade is not installed wrong, made sure of that. Will review type blade, but think i am okay with what i am using. Thanks


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Is your blade installed square to the table in all directions?
> 
> New blade?
> 
> Scrollwolf should be able to nail this one for you... I'm just grabbing at straws.


Will double check square, but yes, new blades. Does that make a difference. I would think they would be the ones with the least chatter????


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

challagan said:


> BCSBuddy, if you raise up the hold down and hold the wood firmly does it still chattter? What saw are you using? Does it make any difference whether you are cutting with the grain or against it? Thickness of stock and the blade you are using?
> 
> Corey


Holding wood firmly and yes, still chatter. Using Craftsman 16". With or against does not seem to matter. Only trying thin stock at this time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Buddy

Is this a used Craftsman saw ? most of them have a small part up front right by the blade to hold the stock down, this should stop the chatter..

I have a old Craftsman and I took that part off and put it on my new Scroll Saw because it worked so well on the Craftsman...

see snapshot below for the small part I put on the new one...

Bj


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I have the same problem occasionally and am usually able to stop it by using a finger to really hold down tight on the material I'm cutting. Doesn't seem right to me, but I AM usually able to stop it. My saw is a basic "cheapy" Craftsman I bought on Ebay. I am going to look for the part Bob3 mentions.


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, unfortunately my Craftsman does not have that type of hold-down. It is about the same length but is about 2 1/2 in. tall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Buddy

That's what I tought ,, I have my old Craftsman in the shop and I will take a picture of it so you can see how it bolts on and then just call Sears and say I want one  
They keeps parts on hand for along time and I think I still have the manual with the parts number in the book if you want I will dig it out for you if you ask 

Just let me know 
One more note *** I don't think I going to keep the Craftsman so it you want it just make me a offer and we can talk about..

BUT IT WILL BE SHORT A PART   LOL 
But it's like NEW  

Bj 




BCSBUDDY said:


> Thanks for the idea, unfortunately my Craftsman does not have that type of hold-down. It is about the same length but is about 2 1/2 in. tall.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Does you Craftsman have that clear plastic hold down that kind of swoops down on to the work piece. My first one was one like that and that particular saw ( about 15 years ago) I just couldn't control it. Way to much vibration and never could find a blade that liked it 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BCSBUDDY said:


> Blade is not installed wrong, made sure of that. Will review type blade, but think i am okay with what i am using. Thanks



*You could TRY reversing the blade...* test it again to see if it makes a difference... Those teeth are hard to see... If it clears it up, that was it; else, something else.

Now, with a small square, be sure the blade is square to the table from the left side of blade... then also from the front of the blade.

If, when you're cutting & come to a stop in moving the wood, I think you should be able to keep the blade moving and turn the wood in a circle around the blade... don't push or pull the wood... just spin it around the blade.

It should spin around free and easy... if not, the blade is NOT square to the table top.

If it does not spin freely, the blade could lift the wood up & down (chatter) because it's not square. (or just break)...

Tinker with it by trying it out...

Hope it works for you.


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

*Chatter*

Thanks for all your help. This forum is outstanding and I really appreciate all of the great suggestions. Please forward the info and I will contact Sears. 













bobj3 said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> That's what I tought ,, I have my old Craftsman in the shop and I will take a picture of it so you can see how it bolts on and then just call Sears and say I want one
> They keeps parts on hand for along time and I think I still have the manual with the parts number in the book if you want I will dig it out for you if you ask
> ...


----------



## BCSBUDDY (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine has a very large hold down, about 3" tall and the alignment arm is horrible to get adjusted. Have had to bend the thing to get it to line up with blade and table. I think I will get my wife to read all of the threads and convince her that I need a new saw!!!


----------

